# Mollies as algae eaters?



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I haad them eat Hair and Diatoms. As at the time when I had them those were the algae problems I had.


----------



## Bulldog321 (Aug 9, 2007)

My mollie will eat diatoms, but not has quickly as my otto. However, it does continously "peck" away at anything that has the diatoms growing on them.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I've mostly got hair/thread that I'm trying to get rid of. It doesn't seem to be spreading, I just don't want to pick it out.


----------



## vibes_jedi99 (Jun 20, 2007)

Is it just the black mollies that eat algae or any mollies will do the job? I have 3 dalmatian mollies in my tank and they seem to don't touch algae at all.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I have a white lyretail and it is always eating algae.


----------



## Bulldog321 (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a dalmatain mollie and it pecks away at only the diatoms. The only other algae I have had in the tank is green spot algae, and it never touched it.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

The best thing about mollys is that they eat BGA. I was starting to get some in my SH's tank and I tossed a molly in there (half expecting it to get eaten) and the next day I was happily surprised to see all the BGA was gone and the molly was still there. (apparently my SH isn't the killer the fish and game would have you believe. lol now I have rasboras with her.)


----------

